# Has anyone installed Dynamat ? Worried about smell.



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing so. I'm worried cos I live in Florida and the car gets very hot sitting in the summer sun.. I'm concerned about it introducing an unpleasent smell into my auto ? 

I don't want my car to smell like a strip of freshly laid asphalt. 

Does anyone have any experience of this.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

I put some around the door speakers in my GLI years ago. Never noticed any smell from it whatsoever.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Dynamat, or any of the products *made for car use*, won't smell due to heat.

But before applying it, make sure you either use Windex or denatured alchohol to clean the metal as best as you can. 

If you use peel and stick material made for roofing, as some folks do to save $$, then all bets are off.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

John Reid said:


> Dynamat, or any of the products *made for car use*, won't smell due to heat.
> 
> But before applying it, make sure you either use Windex or denatured alchohol to clean the metal as best as you can.
> 
> If you use peel and stick material made for roofing, as some folks do to save $$, then all bets are off.


I have a LOT of dynamat in my car. The entire trunk is covered in dynamat, the entire front doors and there is absolutely no smell.


----------



## RonPopeil (Apr 26, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> I have a LOT of dynamat in my car. The entire trunk is covered in dynamat, the entire front doors and there is absolutely no smell.


+1 for no smell. it's just butyl rubber. it smells like rubber but that smell fades quickly.


----------



## jmarsh (Apr 29, 2012)

About 10+ years ago, Dynamat had 2 product offerings for "peel-n-stick". The first, and less expensive, was Dynamt Original. The second was Dynamat Extreme. Original was ashpalt based. Extreme is/was not asphalt. The smell associated with sound damping was the older style asphaled based materials. With time comes advancements.

No worries on the smell.

Also, if you want to save money, i suggest to not get roofing paper. Over time, the cheaper materials harden, and do not stick very well. This is just my experience in the nearly 20 years I have been into car audio.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

My whole car is Dynamated, all door insides are backed with Second Skin material. If you worry about something, it shouldn't be it's odor cause there is none, worry about the extra weight if you're that critical.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

I'd like to suggest an alternative to Dynamat. If you ask me, they're ripping you off and there are 3-4 other companies that make a product that is either better or comparable to what they sell.

Based on a friend's recommendation, I ordered 2 100 square foot bundles of FatMat Mega Mat. Funny name I thought, but based on research and riding around in my friend's built 68 Camaro I was convinced!

I don't have pictures, but am thoroughly pleased. I double layered the trunk, floor and doors and will get to the roof soon. My car is far from stock and now the only thing I can hear is some engine noise, wind and rattles. I would love to get to the firewall to kill all mechanical noise, but then I wouldn't be able to hear what's going on with my engine.

100 square feet will cover the whole car, but if you want to double up get at least 150 square feet. With 200 square feet I will still have some left over after I get to the roof.

Here's what I bought:

http://www.fatmat.com/bulk/megamat/100.html

Some benefits:

70 mil nominal Thick
Has No Odor
Paintable
Very Flexible
Half the cost! (based on my research)
Shipping is free!

It comes with a roller and a cutting tool. This stuff is extremely easy to install. As long as you don't press down hard, you can put it down and pick it up over and over (keep in mind that it does stick very well to itself).

I haven't used their other products, but Fat Mat is awesome!


----------

